# IPB 14 with 4 blade



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

Not sure what good it would do.  It would likely slow you down a bit.  The advantage I guess would be a quicker and shallower hole shot?  But on a boat that weighs a couple hundred lbs, and with that motor, it's gonna jump up on plane anyway in little water.  Not really worth the trade off, IMO.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Agreed, with that boat & motor combo I don't see a need for a 4 blade. If you're trying to run ultra skinny you'll need tabs & a jack plate too.

I always recommend starting with Turning Point aluminum propellers. They already have a good amount of cup built in and are surprisingly affordable.  A 10x13 should be a good starting point and I'd expect a little over 30mph with your setup and still jump on plane.


----------



## flatout87 (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Where I'll be running gets really shallow, and fairly rocky in some areas Which is why I was looking at a 4 blade for hole shot. I'll look into turning point though.


----------

